# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kaikkialla ei kannata kääntyä...

## Skurubisin

http://www.fvn.no/lokalt/aust_agder/article760757.ece

Norjassa E18-tiellä oli nokkakolari, jonka johdosta pikavuoron kuljettaja tuumasi, että pitäisi kääntyä ympäri kun tie on poikki. Kun kääntöpaikkoja on rajoitetusti, niin käännytään sitten keskellä tietä... seuraukset näette kuvassa.
Kun ambulanssi oli tulossa onnettomuuspaikalle, niin se ei päässyt bussin ohi. Ambulanssihenkilökunta joutui sitten jatkamaan kävellen onnettomuuspaikalle. Hinausauto tuli myöhemmin vetämään linja-auton takaisin tien suuntaan.

Skurubisin

----------


## TEP70

Ei voi kuin ihmetellä, että miten voi tulla edes mieleen yrittää kääntää autoa tuollaisessa paikassa.

----------


## edsel

Joskus se voi myös onnistua.

----------


## Tommy69

http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/f5acb...1cb484#content

Tällä kesäkuskilla se ei onnistunut  :Wink:

----------


## a__m

> http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/f5acb...1cb484#content
> 
> Tällä kesäkuskilla se ei onnistunut


Herrajestas sentään mikä suoritus.

Ihmeellinen väite muuten tuo Veolian "kesäkuskien" koulutus  :Very Happy:  Kyllä se maar oli niin, että kartta kouraan ja menoksi.

----------


## Koala

> Ihmeellinen väite muuten tuo Veolian "kesäkuskien" koulutus  Kyllä se maar oli niin, että kartta kouraan ja menoksi.


Herranjestas mikä legenda. Juuri sain tekstarin uudelta kuljettajalta joka istui vanhemman kyydissä opettelemassa linjaa.

----------


## a__m

> Herranjestas mikä legenda. Juuri sain tekstarin uudelta kuljettajalta joka istui vanhemman kyydissä opettelemassa linjaa.


Tämä legenda perustuu allekirjoittaneen henkilökohtaisiin kokemuksiin kuljettajana Veolia Transport Vantaa Oy:ssä.  :Wink: 

EDIT: kesäkuljettajana.

----------


## rioshin

> Tämä legenda perustuu allekirjoittaneen henkilökohtaisiin kokemuksiin kuljettajana Veolia Transport Vantaa Oy:ssä. 
> 
> EDIT: kesäkuljettajana.


Itsellänikin kokemusta tuosta, VT Vantaalla.  :Smile:  (Sekä kaukoliikenteessä Koivosto-ryhmässä, mutta ei siitä tähän sen enempää, silloin lähdin vain sairaslomasijaisena etsimään autoa pihakoivun alta Kivijärveltä ja piti onnistua ajamaan reittiä pitkin Jyväskylään, pyöriä siellä seudulla päivä ja illalla takaisin.)

Viime kesänä kun muutin takaisin pääkaupunkiseudulle, oli kesätyö odottamassa VT:llä. Työt aloitin 8.6., ensimmäisen päivän perhedytys "tämmöisiä nämä autot ovat, näin pistät käyntiin ja näin käytät linjakilpiä" - Säfflen käyntiin saaminen olikin hieman erikoisempi tapaus verrattuna niihin kaukoliikenteen autoihin, joita olin aiemmin ajanut.

Sen jälkeen kävin autolla tutustumassa linjan 50 reittiin, vanhempi kuljettaja mukana ja kilvet pimeinä. Seuraavana päivänä aamulla kyseistä linjaa ja katsomaan 623:n reitti, normaalina ja Z:na sekä 53. Alkoi siis ihan hyvin, linjoihin jopa perehdytettiin.

Nopeasti tuli lisää linjoja, 650, 651+A, perehdytettynä. Mutta siihen päättyikin sitten perhedytys, loput joutuikin kartasta ja itse vapaa-aikana tai varalla ollessa käydä katsomassa. Kesän jäljiltä jäi vielä muutama linja, joita en osannut - ja kun niitä tarjottiin, kävin aina työnjohdossa vaihdattamassa ne pois - 54, 56 (variaatioineen), sekä syysliikenteen alusta taas alkanut 37.

Muistan varmaan loppuikäni, kun lähdin linjaa 52 opettelemaan eräänä varalla-olopäivänä. Kartat olivat juuri sopivasti loppuneet, eli ei ollut edes sitä mukana. Yleisöaikataulusta sitten tutkimalla teiden nimiä piti keksiä, mistä reitti menee, ja ei muuta kuin firman bussi alle ja tutustumaan maisemiin, että tietää missä kääntyä. Kierros sitä tyhjänä, ruoka-tauko ja linjalle.

Tai sitten linjan 57 opettelu. Puoli tuntia ennen linjalle joutumista kartta käteen ja katsotaan missä käännökset ovat, auto alle ja linjalle saman tien.

----------

